

Sans Bullshit Sans: leveraging the synergy of ligatures - lukashed
http://pixelambacht.nl/2015/sans-bullshit-sans/

======
aminbandali
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111447)

